# Advice Needed



## velociraptor (Feb 13, 2011)

Advice Needed
Hello,

I am Velociraptor and I am from Bangladesh. I must say that going through this informative forum has been a rewarding experience for me. 

I have been granted the Skilled Recognized graduate visa (subclass 476) very recently and I am caught in two minds about coming to Australia. 

I have completed British undergraduate and postgraduate degrees in Electronic and Communications Engineering this year and if in Australia, will be looking for entry level jobs or graduate programs.

Firstly, I would appreciate it if somebody could tell me about the state of the entry-level/graduate programs segment of the job market in Australia especially in my field of study.

Secondly, I was thinking of applying for such positions in Australia from my home country, schedule some interviews within a particular time frame, and then fly there. Or is it a better option to be in Australia first and then apply for these positions? 

I fear that the job market is saturated and that once I land in Australia I'd have to wait for quite a bit of time before getting a graduate level job. Conversely, I might be wrong as well. 

Your opinions on the matter will be much appreciated.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Any graduates, even ones who have studied in Australia do not always get employment so quickly and so you will be competing against the local market supply but if you do not do it locally, you'll probably have very limited opportunity.
You could still do some searching online and send out feelers to various electricity supply and Telco companies and you could get some feedback, but at least you'll get an idea of what companies are about.
Home - NBN Co Limited is a new company that has been established by the current government and could be worth investigating.


----------



## mani (Jan 28, 2011)

velociraptor said:


> Advice Needed
> Hello,
> 
> I am Velociraptor and I am from Bangladesh. I must say that going through this informative forum has been a rewarding experience for me.
> ...


Hi,

I am happy that you have been granted the visa. I am planning to apply for this visa now. I have collected a good amount of data of getting a job once the visa is granted. You could contact me for specific help.


----------



## velociraptor (Feb 13, 2011)

mani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am happy that you have been granted the visa. I am planning to apply for this visa now. I have collected a good amount of data of getting a job once the visa is granted. You could contact me for specific help.


Hi Mani,

Sorry for the late reply. Can we get in touch then ? Please reply.

Best Wishes,

VR


----------

